# Ram Owners



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a 2006 ram with a power rear sliding window. It Leaks a lot. They just replaced the whole window and the new one leaks. Any one else have this problem.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No leaks on mine. What part leaks on yours?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Like Camperandy asked, where does it leak? These windows are recessed into the cab sheet metal and it is a big deal to have
the window removed to fix the leak. I had my whole rear window replaced and was shocked with the difficulty involved in cutting the adhesive
to remove the window. It was hard to even find a company to do it.

I hope your leak is in the slider which should be easier to work with.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Mine is an '06 with a fixed rear glass. I have had no problems. I have heard the culprit to be the center mounted stop lamp lense, too. Here is a link to a Dodge TSB about a leaking rear window. Maybe this will be of help. pcm

http://dodgeram.info/tsb/2007/23-010-07.htm


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

jdpm said:


> Mine is an '06 with a fixed rear glass. I have had no problems. I have heard the culprit to be the center mounted stop lamp lense, too. Here is a link to a Dodge TSB about a leaking rear window. Maybe this will be of help. pcm
> 
> http://dodgeram.info/tsb/2007/23-010-07.htm


My brother-in-law has an '06 ram mega with power rear window. He had a leaking problem too that he found soon after he bought it. As mentioned above it turned out to be the lens cover for the break light. If your still covered by the mfr. warranty and it is the lens make sure they pull the overhead down and the material under the window to check for any severe water damage that you may not see until its too late. As far as my '07 I haven't had this problem. Good luck,

Brad


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

It leaks in the track for the sliding window. The seam where the sliding window meets the non sliding part is what leaks. Unfortunately that part can not be repaired and they replace the whole window. the window only come as one unit with the power motors attached. So to replace i had to take off the topper, they pulled the back seats out. Broke the old window out and installed the new unit. Well the new one does the same thing. The water runs in the track to the drivers side storage under the back seat.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lee,
I had a GMC Sierra, years ago, and it had the slider in the rear window. It also leaked, and they had to remove the entire window, as you indicated they had to do with your Dodge. They had to replace it twice, under warranty, as the replacement leaked, as well. Sorry, but it's been so long that I don't recall what "the fix" for it was. Wish I could help you. Know it's aggravating, to say the least.
Darlene


----------

